# PPI Quick Reference for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone use it and does it help tremendously given that you've already tabbed MERM? Would it make sense getting it at this point of time for April exam?


----------



## BrianC (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the quick reference and I use it quite a bit when I am studying. However, while I am studying I am able to make notes and comments regarding the variables, equations and associated tables/charts in the MERM . Without a lot of time to become familiar with the quick reference I am not sure how valuable it will be. You might be better off focusing your effort on the MERM since we are coming up on the exam.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2010)

BrianC said:


> I have the quick reference and I use it quite a bit when I am studying. However, while I am studying I am able to make notes and comments regarding the variables, equations and associated tables/charts in the MERM . Without a lot of time to become familiar with the quick reference I am not sure how valuable it will be. You might be better off focusing your effort on the MERM since we are coming up on the exam.


Thanks BrianC...that's what I thought that it might be not that useful now...also I read some reviews on Amazon, which were not encouraging.

On the side note, I bought PPI Unit Conversion book, a big help!.. I should have got that last time


----------



## gaidox (Mar 16, 2010)

Shanks said:


> BrianC said:
> 
> 
> > I have the quick reference and I use it quite a bit when I am studying. However, while I am studying I am able to make notes and comments regarding the variables, equations and associated tables/charts in the MERM . Without a lot of time to become familiar with the quick reference I am not sure how valuable it will be. You might be better off focusing your effort on the MERM since we are coming up on the exam.
> ...


BrianC is right. You have to focus on MERM now since you've already used it most in your review.

Quick reference is useful only if you've put important notes, eqn, link for tables, etc. just like I did.

Without those notes, it is not complete and hard to use alone (in my opinion).

I found it useful now after the effort of putting those notes for my quick refresh

of all chapters and reminders of impt. equations. It's like a formula sheet for me.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

I had the Quick Reference Guide as well because I thought it would be handy, and I ended up never even opening it up. the MERM and a few ASHRAE books were all I needed.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I had the Quick Reference Guide as well because I thought it would be handy, and I ended up never even opening it up. the MERM and a few ASHRAE books were all I needed.


Thanks Guys for saving me some bucks


----------

